# What's up guys? From philly!



## P!casso (Jun 27, 2008)

How's it going yall? I'm new to the city and even newer to these boards, just dropping in to meet a few fellow smokers and to salute the rest of ya.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## P!casso (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks! I'm honored to be here... You guys got some solid info and whatnot.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2008)

Whats up p!casso, I'm right outside of philly. Welcome to RIU

Tom


----------



## P!casso (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice man. Not much, just getting adjusted to the city still... I'll probably head down to CC later on. Got to find my friend Mary Jane.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah man i feel ya, around me it has been insanely fry for the past like two weeks. A few busts and what not. Good luck finding it

Tom


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

Im 2 hrs from Philly ..Northeastern,Pa here .. welcome


----------



## P!casso (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Kor. Yeah Tom, I heard it has been dry as hell. And this is hell for me being a serial blunt smoker. Se la ve (or something).


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2008)

Korvette, I live in bucks county. P!casso, same thing with me man, it has been horrible during this dry spell. Good luck finding it and let me know how it goes.

Tom


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 27, 2008)

what is CC?

i live in maryland. not far form Philly about a 45 min drive. 

in Cecil County lol thats CC to me.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think he means center city 

Tom


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jun 27, 2008)

sry guys about the dryness, Ill have to send over some pounds ; ) ...


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 27, 2008)

true sorry im stoned and didnt put 2 and 2 together. haha

but im not far form you P!caso. and we get some Blazin buds from here.

when me and my boi Black Mike went to CC Philly we got Weight but it def. wasent the best weed around you know what i mean.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2008)

That would be perfect man, I'm about four weeks form my harvest and i should get an alright bit so I'm kind of relying on that if the dryness doesnt stop.

Tom


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

Its not dry but the quality up here is crap.. There are some high grade's going around but the are commanding $400.00 and better an OZ The regs are $100 an oz but not worth the smoke . its green but It dont get me high ..I'm Spoiled i guess ..Only high grade weed for my bubblers and bowls and bongs ..


----------



## P!casso (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah bleezyg please do! hAHa, damn I feel your collective pain. The one person I found in center city skimped on my bag, even when I hooked em up with some gas money. Times are tough, now I'm staring at a vacant, smokeless weekend. I would grow, but I live with granny and she finds every goddamned thing! Geez... I hear ya Skunkone, I need to get down to your area asap! I like headies but I usually settle with mids because it's cheaper and lasts me longer since it's such a pain to get in touch with people. I used to get a sweet hookup on purple haze, about 6 grams for 20. I need a time machine!


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

*Welcome...


**Wooo Hooo beat Manny......
*


----------



## P!casso (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha manny, the king of welcoming people and having the shortest posts.

Tom


----------



## SenorSanteria (Jun 27, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> what is CC?
> 
> i live in maryland. not far form Philly about a 45 min drive.
> 
> in Cecil County lol thats CC to me.


CC is Center City.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> Haha manny, the king of welcoming people and having the shortest posts.
> 
> Tom


*No shit...funny guy, funny stuff.......guy a f*****g shadow..*


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2008)

I honestly havent seen him give one bit of advice. Maybe i am reading the wrong threads. Im not saying he cant grow though

Tom


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 27, 2008)

im rite outside of philly but its a commin weekender in philly.
peace


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> I honestly havent seen him give one bit of advice. Maybe i am reading the wrong threads. Im not saying he cant grow though
> 
> Tom



Its those quiet ones you need to watch out for ..... Manny is good people ...


----------



## P!casso (Jun 27, 2008)

If you mean the overall weedlessness then I feel ya... peace man. I'm gonna finish what's left of this vlad and watch Mr. Green on youtube and wish I was him.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2008)

Vlad is the shit, I drink that or bankers club almost everyday. Cheap vodka is the way to go

Tom


----------



## P!casso (Jun 27, 2008)

Word, "The cheap shit." is my reply whenever asked.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 27, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> I honestly havent seen him give one bit of advice. Maybe i am reading the wrong threads. Im not saying he cant grow though
> 
> Tom


*Maybe something to do with a year & a half here and only 370 posts...He's a shadow that doesn't make waves.....*


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2008)

I didnt start posting anything until about 2 months ago, i read up and took in all the information i could before i went and gave people advice.

Tom


----------

